# Worms and Wormers..a few questions.



## new2goats (Aug 15, 2008)

We were able to get some Cydectin from a friend of my mom's who has it for his cattle and we have the dosage correct (double checked it on here) So we plan on worming all of her dumps offs tomorrow with it. She ended up worming them with the SafeGuard just a few days after she got them, but hasn't seen much improvement..how long between SafeGuarding them can she use the Cydectin?? Is it safe to use it now?

Few questions on this though.....What worms does the Cydectin get rid of and how often should we worm them with this?

What kind of worms/parasites are most common in goats?

What are the advantages of using this wormer labeled as a cattle pour on over using the SafeGuard labeled for goats? 

What worms does SafeGuard kill?

On the Ivermectin, what worms does this get rid of in goats and should it be used on a regular basis or not?



I use Ivermectin for my dogs as heartworm preventative (same active ingredient in HeartGuard and when you own giant dogs the meds from the vet are overwhelmingly expensive). I got the tip from an old timer vet (now retired), my mentor and breeder of my future show baby and from a giant breed rescue group when I was fostering Mastiffs, Danes and Wolfhounds (Giant dogs would be too pricey for me to pay for HeartGuard pills every month..much more ecconmical to use the Ivermectin) 

Also...I buy the Safeguard 10% suspension for goats in the 125 ml bottle to worm the dogs. Also got that tip (and proper dosage) from the same three sources. Not only does it kill most any type of canine parasite (including several species of tape worm) it also gets rid of things like Girardia in canines which you would usually have to see the vet for (not to mention spend an arm and a leg for the same product). And, unlike the over the counter stuff..this stuff actually kicks butt and you can have even the worst of infestations completely clear in about 3 rounds of SafeGuard.

So..I was just curious the uses in goats with these as I'm familar with them (not the Cydectin though..never heard of it until I came here) 

Oh....since I know several here have dogs (and most probably already know this stuff) I figured I'd post the dosage for canines on what I mentioned earlier. 

Ivermectin 10% injectable solution for heartworm prevention: 1/10 of 1cc per 10lbs of body weight given every 30-40days. Can be given orally or injected subcutaneous. I prefer to give orally....shoot medicine at the back of the dogs mouth, but on the roof of the mouth to prevent them from inhaling it. Would like to note that I test yearly for heartworm and reccomend anyone using this first get their dog tested for heartworm to make sure they are free and clear before starting preventative. If they are positive for Heartworms the vet will have to determine how bad it is and what route will work best to save the dog's life....

Also works to get rid of demodectic mange (thought it's a slow process) Same dose as above, given every 4 days until skin scrape comes back clean for the mites (also works on ear mites). -Do NOT use in collie breeds as they are sensitive to Ivermectin--

SafeGuard 10% Suspension: 1ml per 5 lbs of body weight given once a day for 3 days in a row. Imporatnt to give for 3 days and do not skip days between dose. Use as your all purpose canine wormer every 30-45 days to keep canines parasite free (which is imporant as many of their parasites can be transfered to humans..yuck!).


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

with the SafeGuard just a few days after she got them, but hasn't seen much improvement..how long between SafeGuarding them can she use the Cydectin?? Is it safe to use it now?
..............................

You could have given it the same day at the same time. Do it now.


Few questions on this though.....What worms does the Cydectin get rid of and how often should we worm them with this?
.....................

There is very little resistance to Cydectin, so it kills blood sucking worms HC, and also stomach and intestinal worms.

What kind of worms/parasites are most common in goats?

Go to this site: Shows photos of eggs and names most worms goats get. Some worms are regional in that our problems are always HC, tapes in kids only. It's been years since I have seen anything in enough numbers to count and write down other than HC.
personal.linkline.com/karinc/goat/parasites.html 

What are the advantages of using this wormer labeled as a cattle pour on over using the SafeGuard labeled for goats?
................

The advantage is it works and Safeguard does not  

What worms does SafeGuard kill?

Tapes in kids tripled or maybe quadrupled strength, nobody who gives out this rediculous amounts fecals to even know if it works other than you see tapes after you use it  Way to much drug to be safe for the liver, you can also use 1cc per 10 pound orally of Valbazen and it works better....or Synanthic which doesn't have a flukicide which I will actually be using next year instead of Valbazen on my kids.

On the Ivermectin, what worms does this get rid of in goats and should it be used on a regular basis or not?
..................

For us with HC it doesn't kill the adults. You will see less eggs in fecal for awhile but soon they are back, which means it doesn't touch the blood sucking mama worms. Ivermectin is a good lung worm, wormer...and if you use Ivermectin plus you can use it in the winter for winter worms and liverflukes and lungworms.





Ivermectin 10% injectable solution for heartworm prevention: 1/10 of 1cc per 10lbs of body weight given every 30-40days. Can be given orally or injected subcutaneous. 
..............................

Although this is correct and I also use it on my dogs, using it straight and undiluted is a huge overdose mg/kg actually micrograms. Even diluted it is way over the top compared to heart guard. I prefer diluted for smaller dogs to protect their livers.

SafeGuard 10% Suspension: 1ml per 5 lbs of body weight given once a day for 3 days in a row. Imporatnt to give for 3 days and do not skip days between dose. Use as your all purpose canine wormer every 30-45 days to keep canines parasite free (which is imporant as many of their parasites can be transfered to humans..yuck!).
.............................

Same advice as with your goats, fecal because safeguard didn't do anything for our dogs here (I still have the bottle in the fridge), I use Strongid an the only tape wormer that didn't just evacuate some tapes but killed them was Droncit. Vicki

Vicki


----------



## new2goats (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for the link and info Vikki. Really appreciate it  Were doing the Cydectin this morning after I drop my baby off for school (his FIRST day ever!..Breaks my heart) I just wanted to make sure we didn't have to wait any specific time between the Safeguard and the Cydectin.

On the Ivermectin.....my vet personally felt it was safer than the Heartguard. A Heartguard pill you get enough to worm a dog from say 55-100 lbs...so if you have a dog that's 55 lbs you could worm him with the same pill you'd use for your larger dog. With the Ivermectin you can dose per 10 lbs of body weight. I heart worm test all my dogs yearly (sometimes twice a year when mosquitos are bad or the clinic is having a special pricing on testing) and I have fecals done on them every 4-6 months. I just couldn't live with a dog in my house that wasn't on a good parasite prevention. That being said, my recently passed Dane was 185 lbs and we gave him enough Ivermectin for a 150 lb dog every 40 days and he never had an issue (personally I prefer to use less of anything when possible..less is more ya know  )

On the Safeguard..it's the ONLY thing I've had any luck with on worms. Thankfully in 5 years I haven't once got a bad fecal back on any of my babies, but I have had a few fosters come through with horrible parasite issues and Safeguard was the only thing that really worked. Bought wormer from the vet on the first bad fecal we had on a astiff mix and the vet wormed in office..two weeks later was still seeing no improvement so went back for another fecal and looked as if nothing changed at all so back to SafeGuard we went. Not everything works for everyone, and everyone has their fav products...for me, these are my favorites just because they're the most effective for the price...and when you get vet bills like I have the past few years for fosters and rescues, every penny counts lol


----------

